# Maine?



## RoaringPlains (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi folks, I could use some advice.  My wife and I are moving from WV to New England in the coming months, and we'd like to plan a big Maine trip when we're off next summer.  What are your favorite hikes?  Any particular stretches of trail we shouldn't miss?  It can be anywhere, AT, non-AT, Acadia, wherever.  It's a new area for us.  I've only been to Acadia and Moosehead Lake, but I was with some older relatives at the time and couldn't get much off the beaten path.  Have always wanted to get back.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 3, 2013)

One word: Baxter.  

http://www.baxterstateparkauthority.com/index.htm

And welcome to the boards.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 4, 2013)

Well my favorite ones are the remote ones...and they aren't likely to be in a tourist guide.
Part of the AT does traverse some pretty terrain.  The last ice age gouged through, what is now Maine, digging out watersheds yet left some smaller mountains as well as some angular bluffs here & there(many somewhat hidden).  Smaller than Katahdin and most certainly the Presidential Range(NH).  With a majority of the terrain being lower-lying woodlands...the views from certain spots on the mountains to the West, East and northward of Moosehead Lake(beginning at lattitude of Greenville) are nice, and can be rather expansive...  Portions of the AT to the SW, SE, East(WhiteCap Mtn -billski's trip) and NE of Moosehead are terrific...but most are accessible via woods roads, which if not taken fast, can be fine..


----------



## RoaringPlains (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks guys, this is great info. If you ever get down to WV, message me and I'll return the favor.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 4, 2013)

No problem.  Big Bog would be a good guy to network with since he knows the rambles in Maine pretty damn well.

Though I'm in SLC now, I am originally from VT and my wife grew up in Orono, Maine.


----------



## David Metsky (Jul 8, 2013)

Baxter is fantastic, but requires some advanced planning to get lodging in the park. Travel within the park is slow and if you are staying outside the park you can easily get shut out of certain trails (parking lot is full and no more cars are allowed) if you aren't in line at the gate at 5:00 AM. But get some reservations at Roaring Brook and you can access the Kathadin trails easily, and if you are into backpacking you can stay up at Chimney Pond or some of the more remote shelters. Again, get your reservations in very early if you are looking to be there on a summer weekend.

The other big hiking location is in the greater Rangeley Lakes/Sugarloaf area. There are 10 4000'ers (Saddleback, The Horn, Abraham, Spaulding, Sugarloaf, Reddington, N & S Crocker, and the Bigelows) close by arranged along the AT, plus many interesting smaller peaks. If you basecamp at a campground you can do daytrips and cover a lot of amazing terrain. My favorites are Saddleback and the Horn from the Saddleback ski area, Mt Abraham, and the gem of the region are the Bigelows.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 8, 2013)

RP, David Metsky's info on the Park is accurate and I'd ditto his picks as well...   
Roaring Brook can be buggy....(a headnet is often $$$).   Camping doesn't necessarily have to be in the park to be close....campsites here & there in many areas.  Same for lodging..some inexpensive prices..here & there around Moosehead and north of.


----------



## tomcat (Jul 10, 2013)

My suggestion for grandeur in Baxter is a loop Roaring Brook-Russell Pond- Northwest Basin Trail/ Davis Pond- Katahdin- Roaring Brook  This is usually 3 days and involves lots of alpine hiking and some remoteness on Northwest Basin      Bigelows are a good choice for an overnighter with several camping options and no reservations  I recommend up Horns Pond Trail-AT hitting both Horns, West, and Avery Peaks- descend fire wardens trail  Totaling 14 miles or so with several overnight options.         If you are ambitious a week-10 days will allow 100 mile wilderness in full with no reservations and all sites are free.    Acadia has a lot more options than Moosehead area  and opportunity to link up several peaks on a loop but no backcountry camping.  Most Moosehead peaks are short but sometimes steep dayhikes.      For a 3-5 day loop the Grafton Loop Trail in Western Maine is a great choice.  It is a 40 mile loop with numerous overnight sites with plenty of views.  It overlaps AT for 7 miles and away from the AT is relatively free of people.        An AT option I like is Rangeley to Carabasset Valley or continue further to include Bigelows.      One last backpack trip is Mahoosic Section of AT.  It is extremely rugged with the Mahoosic Notch (Often called toughest mile of AT)  The entire Mahoosic traverse you should expect at least 3 nights depending where you start and finish.    If you want specifics on any of these let me know.     And the Whites of NH are nearby but tend to be more crowded in general than most Maine hikes


----------



## bigbog (Aug 9, 2013)

Think I forgot to say Congrats RP!  If you don't as yet, you should get into skiing of some form..as well as other winter activities.
There's always some skiing around various parts of New England.._usually _from Thanksgiving to mid-April.


----------

